# Homeland Security saved me from the Afgahn kush seeds i ordered



## TentFarmer (Jan 16, 2009)

Do I need to find a new address/name to ship to or do I keep with the same.  I have no other place to ship to besides my own home and I have no intentions of taking that risk.

Any experience in the US with this matter?

Thanks


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 16, 2009)

what do you mean they served you?  Im in the US but never had any problems


----------



## scatking (Jan 16, 2009)

PO Boxes are cheap...and worth it if you buy frequently


----------



## bubblelove (Jan 16, 2009)

where did you order from? Thanks in advance


----------



## INTHEDES (Jan 16, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> what do you mean they served you? Im in the US but never had any problems


He stated "saved" not served!They intercepted his mail!!!!


----------



## INTHEDES (Jan 16, 2009)

Why do people believe that P.O. boxes are safer than home mailboxs'.I dont mean to bust your bubbles,the goverment can figure that one out!They could also track ALL of our computer/phone  transactions!The C>I>A>/F.B.I./homeland security,ect. ,any goverment agency has programs set up so when we type/talk about certain "things" redflags go up!WE are in the 21st century,WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 16, 2009)

* IME I have had no problems with ordering over seas, I have done it 4 times :hubba:. Seed banks are pretty good about being discreet & creative about it, I have gotten beans *****************... to each is own tho, I personally dont stress on it  I worry about providing a good home  *


----------



## pcduck (Jan 16, 2009)

INTHEDES said:
			
		

> ....They could also track ALL of our computer/phone  transactions!The C>I>A>/F.B.I./homeland security,ect. ,any goverment agency has programs set up so when we type/talk about certain "things" redflags go up!WE are in the 21st century,WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



If that is the case they must have what about a..........billion red flags daily that they would have to check. Do you really think they have time to check all of these?jmo :bong::bolt::watchplant:


----------



## INTHEDES (Jan 16, 2009)

Thats all they have is time! It's all done by super computers;they then alert the proper goverment athorities,if the comp. thinks it a real problem.Watch a little something something about "Homeland Security".Or live in the dark


----------



## pcduck (Jan 16, 2009)

INTHEDES said:
			
		

> Thats all they have is time! It's all done by super computers;they then alert the proper goverment athorities,if the comp. thinks it a real problem.Watch a little something something about "Homeland Security".Or live in the dark




:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I think you have been watching to much tv. Ok they have this"super computer"that whittles it down from a billion to a million. That is still a lot of computers knocking on doors:rofl: This is just my $0.02


----------



## pcduck (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes it would be nice if the name of the seedbank was stated. I might not want to order from there.


----------



## TentFarmer (Jan 16, 2009)

Dr. Chronic is where it came from but no one has answered my question yet.

Has anyone reshipped to the same address twice with success?

Thanks


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Jan 17, 2009)

As long as your legal there is no reason to worry? My thoughts lol


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 17, 2009)

marijuana-seeds.nl, no problems, order away my friend.


----------



## 84VW (Jan 17, 2009)

i think your all insane... i get seeds shipped to my house in my name and guess what.....they come to my house in my name alone, they dont come accompanied by Dea agents or anything crazy like that


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 17, 2009)

Man the Doc is really taking a hit. It will be a matter of time till they find a reason to charge him.


----------



## Alistair (Jan 17, 2009)

I've ordered twice and twice the seeds were delivered to the same address.

I wouldn't use DR. Chronic.  Unfortunately his shipments have a tendency to get confiscated.  As cadlakmike said, how about trying marijuana-seeds.nl?  Or, you could try Dutchbreed.com; they ship to me.


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 17, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Man the Doc is really taking a hit. It will be a matter of time till they find a reason to charge him.



Who would charge him? He's in the UK, and unlike marc emery, is not a US citizen.

Edit: after reading up, I was prescribed to a pool of thought that they couldn't arrest him if he wasn't originally a us citizen. But, after looking around real quick, I see that it was just pressure from the US, he is a canadian citizien. Hopefully the UK is not as weak as canada was about it.


----------



## andy52 (Jan 17, 2009)

why must peop[le blatantly tell the world how the seeds are shipped.the stealth systems will be compromised if everyone insists on airing the various ways the beans are shipped.soo it will not matter if you have them sent to a p.o. box or the white house.


----------



## Alistair (Jan 17, 2009)

Andy, I don't see that anyone revealed how the seeds were shipped.  I hope I didn't screw up.  Perhaps the post was edited.  Let me know if I screw up.


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 17, 2009)

Alistair.... Look at the post by Yumyumbubblegum...

Please no one disclose any possible stealth shipping methods......


----------



## Alistair (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks, I'll take a look.  Yeah, I saw it.  It was edited by THG.  Ok, I was afraid that maybe I had done something stupid.


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 19, 2009)

I have ordered from Dr Chronic a few times in the past with no problems but then he announced on his site that he does not deliver to the US anymore and then I noticed people started getting busted left and right. 

Find a new seedbank is my suggestion and you will be fine


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 19, 2009)

I know I wouldn't use the Doc again. It looks like he shut down his forum as well. Maybe he feels something is up, that should worry a lot of people.


----------



## NewbieG (Jan 22, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> marijuana-seeds.nl, no problems, order away my friend.



+1 I was impressed. Haven't used the beans yet but good company.


----------



## TentFarmer (Jan 22, 2009)

That's who my most recent attempt is with.  When something shows up I'll either post with my joy of beans or dissatisfaction with our homeland security.  

Darn terrorist beans!!!


----------



## TentFarmer (Jan 29, 2009)

:woohoo: :banana: :yay: :headbang2: :guitar: :evil: :dancing: :smoke1: :clap: :lama:


----------

